# Greenwater and Blackout



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Well my greenwater is gone! Completely! Very easy also. 
I went to Chicago for the world soft tip dart tournament over the weekend 9 Thurs-Mon). Lights out wednesday. Fed Thursday morn and left. Turned the lights back on Monday evening and the water was crystal clear. My C. Wendtti was standing straight up also. Pretty cool. Other than a few decaying leaves, no problems.


----------

